# Avere la para che...



## StillLearning

Ciao!  

Che cosa vuol dire la frase, "Ho la *para* che.."?  Pensavo che forse sarebbe scritto, "Ho la *paura* che...", pero' volevo chiedervi se e' una parola slang.


----------



## cosimix

para potrebbe essere l'abbreviazione di paranoia, 

avere la paranoia per quell'esame, a sua volta, una forma slang per dire "ho paura per quell'esame" per esempio...

però POTREBBE ESSERE perchè non l'ho mai sentito usare...


----------



## Nijan

Deve essere un typo, non credo esista niente del genere in Italiano.
Ciao.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cosimix said:


> para potrebbe essere l'abbreviazione di paranoia,
> 
> avere la paranoia per quell'esame, a sua volta, una forma slang per dire "ho paura per quell'esame" per esempio...
> 
> però POTREBBE ESSERE perchè non l'ho mai sentito usare...



Esattamente: *para* è una specie di slang giovanile per paranoia.
*Tirarsi le pare* è l'espressione comunemente usata.


----------



## StillLearning

Grazie tutti!  "Paranoia" ha senso in quella frase.


----------



## Nijan

Caspita, ho vent'anni e non ho mai sentito questo slang "giovanile". Google non restituisce che una pagina di risultati per "ho la para", non mi sembra sufficiente per parlare di slang. Forse dovremmo chiedere ai giovani scrittori 
Comunque grazie per l'espressione "tirarsi le pare", non la conoscevo. Sconsiglio caldamente l'uso di questa forma comunque.


----------



## claudine2006

Para = paranoia.
È slang giovanile (purtroppo).


----------



## artois

Nijan said:


> Caspita, ho vent'anni e non ho mai sentito questo slang "giovanile". Google non restituisce che una pagina di risultati per "ho la para", non mi sembra sufficiente per parlare di slang. Forse dovremmo chiedere ai giovani scrittori
> Comunque grazie per l'espressione "tirarsi le pare", non la conoscevo. Sconsiglio caldamente l'uso di questa forma comunque.


 
Confermo... E' slang nello slang.. Qui a Milano mi capita di sentirlo con frequenza crescente e, personamente, piuttosto fastidiosa tra alcuni giovanissimi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

artois said:


> Confermo... E' slang nello slang.. Qui a Milano mi capita di sentirlo con frequenza crescente e, personamente, piuttosto fastidiosa tra alcuni giovanissimi.




Probabilmente è usato soprattutto qui al nord..


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Probabilmente è usato soprattutto qui al nord..


Purtroppo anche al Sud. E già da qualche anno....


----------



## pimpiepooh

Confermo, è un'abbreviazione di "paranoia" usata molto al nord (a Torino tantissimo).
Per esempio, "cadere in para" -> cadere in depressione, "non farmi pare" -> non rompermi le scatole con riflessioni inutili e senza senso, ...
"Avere la para che" può essere inteso come avere il pensiero fisso su un argomento che mi inquieta o mi mette paura.
Spero di essere stata chiara e utile 
Good luck


----------



## valy822

Io non ho mai sentito _ho la para_ a Napoli infatti all'inizio pensavo si trattasse di un errore di scrittura e l'avevo interpretata come _paura_.
Adesso che lo so...non la userò lo stesso! 
Non suona bene al mio orecchio.


----------



## Nijan

Anche io sono di Salerno e non l'ho ma sentita. Paranoia è una brutta parola, *para, invece, suona meglio e pensandoci bene è molto eloquente e ampiamente utilizzabile.


----------



## Necsus

Ebbene sì, ahimè. Dal dizionario di slang 'Parole mastica':
*PARANOIA*.  "Sono in paranoia" o "Sono in para dura" significano "essere molto stufo o molto stanco di qualcosa", essere "smaronati" o "scazzati".


----------



## Blutarsky

StillLearning said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Che cosa vuol dire la frase, "Ho la *para* che.."? Pensavo che forse sarebbe scritto, "Ho la *paura* che...", pero' volevo chiedervi se e' una parola slang.


 
Ebbene sì, "Ho la para che " significa " Ho il terrore di..." . Sono d'accordo con chi storce il naso davanti al termine, tuttavia  quelli "vecchi" come me(44 anni), si "piccano" di sottolineare che negli anni 70 e 80 questo era un lemma gergale comunemente utilizzato per definire qualsiasi situazione estremamente stressante. E onestamente non lo trovo peggiore di cose tipo "raga", " non ci sto dentro", et similia. Fate Vobis


----------



## irene.acler

Io sono di Trento e "para" si usa abbastanza anche da noi...però non ha un senso spregiativo a parer mio...
qui si dice spesso "quello lì ha le pare mentali", nel senso che si fa tanti problemi per qualcosa...


----------



## rericri

anche "farsi le pippe" significa la stessa cosa


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Confermo ciò che afferma Blutarsky: avere la para, o farsi venire le pare, è gergo giovanile da diverse generazioni.  Sgradevole quantosi vuole, ma molto usato, dagli anni 70, in poi a Milano e dintorni.


----------



## DDT

Un'espressione di utilizzo comune in Italia settentrionale è "andare in para"

DDT


----------

